

Shirt/mug/case store doesn't pay royalties for offline sales of submitted art - some1else
http://www.designbyhumans.com/store-terms/

======
some1else
This is really an awesome business model for them. They get to print a million
shirts and sell them through brick and mortar retailers without paying any
royalties to the artist.

